# Do i trim her eyelashes?



## AprilJ (Feb 25, 2015)

O.k. so Ysabel's eyelashes are so long now that it seems they do more harm than good. It seems they trap debris and bring it into the eyes. I see in some pics that people actually shave the hair around the eyes. Any suggestions or experiences?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I trim, but not too short...and be careful it's not to knot hair!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I trim the eyelashes--they get too long and get in his eyes!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't but theirs curl up like mine. They are soooo long & pretty. I would trim if they were causing problems.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I trim because they're so long that they kind of droop down a little. I trim to "human length" or a little bit longer. Enough for the lashes to catch anything that might fall in her eyes 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I trim them except for our Dolce's ....she has great lashes and they don't bother her ^_^


----------

